# tick tick ticks



## hibiscusmile (Jul 1, 2010)

you all know I hate these things! ticks! My Abby has them on her this last week or so, found a fatty in dining room next to the baseboard, another in hallway yesterday, didn't know when fed they could still crawl with that big belly, well let me tel u they can!







, Pulled about 8 off of her and two off of me, neither one bite me this time, one crawling up my pants leg, right after I was in the yard, and while typing a while ago, the other was on my neck,,, dont know how I am gonna get any rest worring about them tonight.



I have half of them in a insect cup, waitin to see what they do.

ps, must go check myself for ticks...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 1, 2010)

That stinks. :angry: I pulled one off the back of my neck, years ago, It was attached.  I have only been bitten that once. It was enough, I use frontline on my dog and I haven't found any in his 2 years. They can be really numerous in my neighborhood.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 2, 2010)

likebugs said:


> That stinks. :angry: I pulled one off the back of my neck, years ago, It was attached.  I have only been bitten that once. It was enough, I use frontline on my dog and I haven't found any in his 2 years. They can be really numerous in my neighborhood.


I use frontline on my 10 year old brother.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2010)

Have yet to find any this year. I haven't been out in the woods much at all this year.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

My golden retriever died from cancer before I got Abby, I havent used meds on her like that because I was afraid of them, but I broke down yesterday and got some, hated to do it, but we seem to be on what the township calls :Tick Row: so don't know what else to do, I do not even remember how many she has had on her the last two weeks, freaking me out



, gonna make pants out of live mantis later today! will let u know how it goes


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> I use frontline on my 10 year old brother.


Thats probably not a good idear!


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2010)

I hate ticks! :angry: I have been bitten on a few occasions. The worst time was when i was eating dinner with my family. A tick must have crawled up my leg, and got into my boxers. It bit me right in the junk! :blink: I screamed like a little beeach! :lol: My family was like what the heck is wrong with him? I went into the next room and proceded to strip! To my surprise there was a huge wood tick dug in deep! In my panic i grabbed it and yanked it out! That was a bad idear! It took with it a chunk of skin! Hurt like heck!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

haha, what a loon!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is pic of the two I found on the floor,




size of a dime,

here is the ones I picked off her and myself yest and today!






here is single in case u wanna know what they look like for those of you city dwellers.






I am getting upset with this, how long does the med take to work? the four I got today , one was getting fat and three were just getting ready to dig in. I dont think I can go outside anymore, they must be near the house, or maybe all over, ok, itching now.... must stop to scratch.... I am just taking her outside by the house, but she is still picking them up, I am thinking the chipmonks must have them on them, as I never had it this bad before and never had chipmks till last summer.


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2010)

Eww! You should feed the engorged ones to some of your mantids! :gun_bandana:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

Dont want to get them used to blood!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are some of the eggs these two have laid, there are thousands of them, so tiny smaller than a pin head










I wanted to see what the eggs looked like, as I could not find anything on line, and sure enough, they laid them. The pic is not good, but the blob between them are the eggs. My daughter in law, wondered if the lid on this cup would container them when they hatched



, what do u guys think? Now she has me worried!





Here are a few alone.


----------



## sbugir (Jul 9, 2010)

MICROWAVE.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gross! I have exploded them with fire before. The little empty ones can shoot across the ground quite a ways. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> MICROWAVE.


Sweet! idea!  



likebugs said:


> Gross! I have exploded them with fire before. The little empty ones can shoot across the ground quite a ways. :lol:


cool! I would love to whatch em explode! :2guns:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wear safety glasses if you are using a flame, :lol: the blood can get on you. It will be hot, still fun. I'm all like: TAKE THAT!


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Wear safety glasses if you are using a flame, :lol: the blood can get on you. It will be hot, still fun. I'm all like: TAKE THAT!


It just gets better, and better! :lol: 

I so want to order a blow torch! :2guns:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

One of those long grill lighters will work. I have only done it with cigarette lighters, but that can burn fingers.


----------



## sbugir (Jul 9, 2010)

So much for liking bugs  :lol:


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> So much for liking bugs  :lol:


 :lol: I do like all bugs except the ones that need to feed off of me! biteing flies, mosquitos, and ticks. As far as i'm concerned they can be eradicated! :2guns: :lol: 

Really though, i know they play an important role in nature. I just wish someone could tell me what that might be?  :lol: :2guns:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

ismart said:


> :lol: I do like all bugs except the ones that need to feed off of me! biteing flies, mosquitos, and ticks. As far as i'm concerned they can be eradicated! :2guns: :lol: Really though, i know they play an important role in nature. I just wish someone could tell me what that might be?  :lol: :2guns:


+1


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 10, 2010)

Ticks are the creepiest. I used to have nightmares about them. Now that I live in Washington, I have dreams about fleas and mosquitos, but they're not nearly as creepy as ticks. Ugh :angry: actually they still give me nightmares, even though I never actually see them here. I still don't like them. :angry:


----------



## sbugir (Jul 10, 2010)

Leeches are creepy too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2010)

Only God knows, and He ain't tellin! U guys are fire bugs, does you mothers know that?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2010)

You should see the mass of eggs now, it is amazing how prefectly round the eggs are and how tiny.


----------



## ismart (Jul 10, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> You should see the mass of eggs now, it is amazing how prefectly round the eggs are and how tiny.


Hurry!!! Burn them now before they hatch and all trillion of them suck you dry! :blink: :gun_bandana:


----------



## sbugir (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm tellin ya, use the microwave! But wait for em to hatch first muahaha!


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought my first house last year and to my surprise, the back lawn was infested with ticks. I hike and primitive camp in FL so I get my regular dose of tick encounters often but this was ridiculous. Every time I came to the house (before I moved in), I got ticks on me. Same for my dog and everyone who came over. I bought some ORTHO Bug-B-Gon MAX Insect Killer for Lawns Granules and spread it around the lawn and that was that. Never saw them since. The house was a short sale and the grass was not cut often. I have seen raccoons out so I guess they or some squirrels bring them in (saw the coons in the daytime too  ) My land is a quarter acre. Im not sure if that is an option for you Hibiscus based on your acreage or if you would be comfortable with pesticide. Another option is to spread Diatomaceous earth on your land. It will wash away after a few rains but is supposed to be pretty effective and is not a chemical. Both will probably decimate any insect population you have on the ground.

I use something called the tick key to remove ticks. You can find them for $5.00. I use it on me and my dog. Works great, never leaves a head in.

As for tick removal, I have used a hot match tip before. Works well as the ticks spin out of you and try to get away fast. I have heard that this can make them vomit and increase your chance for infection? This doesn't make sense to me. I didn't think arachnids can vomit. Anybody have experience or input?


----------



## sbugir (Jul 11, 2010)

I've used the match before. I thought it was the easiest way to get them out?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks I have the d earth, and did actually put some out where I knew she picked them up, but to no avail, and for the other, well too much area plus afraid I would end up washing everything so I do not walk it into my Bugatorium, I have to be careful of all that stuff, a bit of poison could wipe me out



. but thanks for the tips. She is not picking up any as I can tell the last two days, but then I take her right outside, only twice a day just to do her jobs and make her come right back in, she is like me and hates the sun and heat, so she redilly comes.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG I fear ticks! yikes!

I don't like those things. We have them in California if you venture out into the woods or hills at all.

I get them fishing. Now I use 100% deet when I go. The stuff that melts plastic. lol


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 12, 2010)

Woops forgot my removal technique.

Hot tweezers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 12, 2010)

Starting to catch a summer cold, not happy



, but if I feel up to it after feeding, cleaning, shipping, emailing, maybe a pee break haha, oh and a drink, I will take pic of the latest tick I pulled off Abby and the eggs the two fat ticks have laid, u will be freaked out! Now I just put their containers into another container, cause I am afraid after talking to the people at Frontline, that they will hatch small enough to get out of the cup and insect lid I have on there. They told me that the tick is suppossed to stay on the dog, till it dies



. What the.......

Oh yea, like I can leave it there and hope it dies and then falls off, instead of falling off and not dying and laying those eggs in the house. what a bunch of morons! or what



. I told her it was 11 days since I treated her, and she told me they had to stay on dog, oh heres what I can do to see if it works. I will shave her and hot glue a cup around the tick and see if it falls off and is dead.....


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 12, 2010)

Collect them, and BURN! I am not joking, you or your dog can get lymes disease. It can really hurt you. Or rocky mountain spotted fever! Tics dont play! Check on your dog and you for a bullseye type mark around the bite. It can be a problem. No tics staying on anything that you care for!


----------



## sbugir (Jul 12, 2010)

Burn the mofo!


----------



## neps (Jul 13, 2010)

Those things give me the willies. Here in the West, they can transmit Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, which is not something one would wish to have. Rebecca, I don't know how common Lyme disease is in your area, but if you've been bitten at all, and come down with symptoms, be sure to seek treatment.

Paul, sorry to hear your tale of woe, but I have to tell you that the way you expressed it is pretty damn funny! :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 13, 2010)

You must eradicate them :2guns: , for the health of your family and your pets. Blow them up with fire and it might even be a little fun, and gross :gun_bandana: . Still, don't hang on to them, :no: it is dangerous to the houshold.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 13, 2010)

I gotta see em hatch, I am careful!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2010)

Well got it again! Had to go out and replace the plug on the septic pump last evening, came in and took all clothes off and checked myself,,,,, nothin! Got dressed and did some other things, took Abby out and came back in, just gave myself a quick lookie over, went to work on pc, at 9 something decided time for bed, and got up from chair and all of a sudden it felt like a bee sting! took shirt off and a tick had attached itself to my side



. Me most unhappy woman



seems I cannot go outside at all this year without getting them on me, hubby was just coming in and gave him the needle nose plyers and told him to snap to it!



He got it, with a bit of my skin still attached! This is pissing me off now!


----------



## sbugir (Jul 14, 2010)

Bee sting? Ticks are typically painless..?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe it was there already, and decided to go deeper. The one I pulled off of my neck, I never felt until the pulling. They are sneaky! Shake your clothes well. I would probably take a good 15 minutes to get my clothes on, if I found tics here. :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 14, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I gotta see em hatch, I am careful!


On second thought it would be good to know how long it takes to incubate, and how small they will be.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2010)

I know, but it was where waistband on jeans were and I think I pissed it off.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2010)

I am thinkin two weeks, it has been about that since I put it in there, but not that long on laying, I put them inside another container for doulble safety, wonder if they swim, maybe put water in there too.



I'll have to take the devil out and stick it in some water and see what it does.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah, ticks.

I live in an area deprived of ticks. I could go for a hike in our nature-laden woods for hours; lay out in a field for days and not a single tick would be found on me.

Drive a few hours south of here... And there are ticks.

One day while looking for beetles with a friend of mine we found a promising field. We walked through it, found nothing, and went back to the car. When we were about to leave he asked "what's that?" and pointed at something on his seat.

IT WAS A TICK!!!

We've never bolted out of that car faster in our lives! Everything had to be checked! Shoes, shirts, pants, you name it! Luckily we didn't find another one and the first little bugger... Well, I took care of him... lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, boil me hair and paint me blue! no time like now, to bring back an old summer topic! Course my lovely Abby is not here, but I think that is why the ticks are closing in on us! Hubby has had two climbing on him the last two weeks, one was on the inside of the house door and another one on the inside screen on the patio. I say there, I think the bloody things can smell us and are coming to get us, I feel like were in the movie the "killer shrews"


----------



## twolfe (Jul 24, 2012)

When I first read this topic, I wondered how I missed it. Then I noticed it was started a couple of years ago before I was a member.

When I was a kid, my mom used to tell us that the fireworks on the 4th of July scared away the woodticks. Typically we saw them in May and June where we lived. We have been camping with my family on the 4th of July the past few years, and my mom still jokes about that. Last week when I was collecting wild insects for my mantises, I had four on me. I had to email her to tell her that the fireworks didn't scare them away this year. Two days ago I had another one. Yesterday I found one that had bitten me. I have sensitive skin and can usually feel them crawling and catch them before they bite. However, it was 90 degrees and I was working outside off and on the entire day. I was sweating and must have thought that was sweat dripping. I showered before I went to bed and checked my head as I was washing my hair. This morning around 5 am, I felt something crawling on my knee and found another one. I don't know where it had been hanging out all that time. I must have missed it when I did my tick check.


----------



## agent A (Jul 24, 2012)

Had a tick once that crawled under my shirt somehow and I picked it off my belly thinking it was a scab

I saw legs on it and dropped it

Problem was I was sitting on a toilet and it must've fallen into my pants cause 2 hours later I felt it exploring "the grand canyon" if u will and I had to reach into my underwear, stick a finger and a thumb up there, yank it out, then crush it

Then I found a dead bird

This whole story took place at school...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2012)

Geez 4! Hibiscy gonna go live in bubble!


----------



## twolfe (Jul 25, 2012)

Four is nothin'. I usually go to North Dakota to photograph the feral horses at Theodore Roosevelt NP. A couple of years ago I was telling two of my photographer friends that I've never had a tick on me in North Dakota. Well, we walked back to the car and I found one on my pants. Five minutes later I removed 15 of them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2012)

ok, now I got the hairs standing up on my back! at that point, I would be naked and letting everyone touch and grab! LOL


----------



## twolfe (Jul 25, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> at that point, I would be naked and letting everyone touch and grab! LOL


There are sometimes male photographers photographing with me who offer to do tick checks.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 25, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> There are sometimes male photographers photographing with me who offer to do tick checks.


Brad Paisley has a song about that. :lol:


----------



## twolfe (Jul 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Brad Paisley has a song about that. :lol:


Yeah, that's a funny song. I went to one of Brad's concerts, but I remember him singing that song.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2012)

WE KNOW! we Girls! leave it to you to point that out!


----------



## agent A (Jul 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> ok, now I got the hairs standing up on my back! at that point, I would be naked and letting everyone touch and grab! LOL


Bad image bad image!!!



Tammy Wolfe said:


> There are sometimes male photographers photographing with me who offer to do tick checks.


Doesn't surprise me...

That's why cameras r so huge, so u can bludgeon the horny perverts before they get any ideas :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to know, good to know!


----------

